# Joined font for Wooden sign



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anyone know of the name of a font type (or several font types) that would be suitable for using on a Biesse CNC Router to create a joined wooden word for a school project. Something similar to what is shown in the attachment.

I have look on several font websites but have found nothing suitable. 

All help Appreciated

Many thanks


----------



## wolften (Dec 12, 2008)

You could go to Blocklayer dot com and have a bit of a play with his text Templates and fonts.
Just go to > printable templates > large text templates and play with the web fonts.
A very cool site.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Fonts*

Welcome Rick. I've used this site dafont.com quite a bit. Hundreds of fonts to pick from. Best of all... they're free. :dance3:


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks loads for the treasure trove in the font site! Just what I needed.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

beemor said:


> Thanks loads for the treasure trove in the font site! Just what I needed.


They have some cool fonts that I've used with my Shark CNC.
The 'L' is called 'Romantique'. Lots of detail and about 10mins to cut.
Halloween fonts came from there also.


----------



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

How did you get the black text on the Signs?

That is something that I would be extremely interested in doing. I have seen it being used in several signs to great affect but have never know how to do it.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

RickS97 said:


> How did you get the black text on the Signs?
> 
> That is something that I would be extremely interested in doing. I have seen it being used in several signs to great affect but have never know how to do it.


I used Gerber Paint Mask. Painted the sign white/orange first, Apply the mask. V-carve through the paint mask. Paint the lettering, usually latex and by hand. Remove paint mask. Job complete.

Others have used other means for masking material, I found Gerber worked best for me. Excellent holding and easy removal with no residue left behind.


----------



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks very much for the paint mask idea. Problem solved.


----------



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be any suitable fonts online that are joined with thick lines, as shown in the sign attached below.

I think I will buy a decent font creator and create a suitable font of my own unless anyone here has any better ideas.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

What software are you using I can join script type fonts in Aspire to look like that.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If your font handler will do kerning then you should be able to bring script lettering closer together to get the look you are talking about.

As far as coloring lettering on signs, if you have already cut your sign then you can spray a clear finish to seal the entire sign so you won't get bleed over then paint the lettering by hand. I like using gel stain to paint the lettering because it will not run like regular stains and most paint but this is just my preference. After you fill in the lettering add a seal coat of clear finish and you are done.

See the pictures below to see the difference having the lettering colored makes.

This is a link to the post I made for the sign if you are interested: http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/42499-latest-custom-sign.html


----------



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

For my actual routing of the sign, I was going straight to Biesse Works and doing it from there.

Aspire looks very interesting and I think I check it out.


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

RickS97 said:


> Thanks very much for the paint mask idea. Problem solved.


- me too. Only problem is the Gerber site has a pile of choices.

Iceman567 -> which Gerber product did you decide on ?

- ebill


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Gerber products*



ebill said:


> - me too. Only problem is the Gerber site has a pile of choices.
> 
> Iceman567 -> which Gerber product did you decide on ?
> 
> - ebill


I bought the Gerber mask from Midwest Sign and Screen in St Paul,MN. I didn't see the product # on Gerber's website. If it is a smooth surface, you could use the Ultra. When I bought the mask, it was around $1.50 sq/ft.

FWIW, I tried the clear tape/shelf liner with poor results. The v-bit tore it apart.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

RickS97 said:


> There doesn't seem to be any suitable fonts online that are joined with thick lines, as shown in the sign attached below.
> 
> I think I will buy a decent font creator and create a suitable font of my own unless anyone here has any better ideas.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Have you tried brush script and or Brody script?


----------



## retired doug (Oct 10, 2010)

Google Steve Goode's scroll saw site and he has a couple of free fonts that are attached like you describe for cutting names.


----------

